# What Happens In a Support Group?



## austinrains23 (Jun 17, 2014)

I just discovered that my college has started a social anxiety support group that will meet beginning next monday. I have worked up the courage to begin going, and I was wondering what happens in these meetings. Hopefully someone who has went through these meetings can tell me the process!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

It's a. It like band camp . 

Ha ha ha


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

If it's anything like the one I used to go to everyone sits in a circle and they usually have one or two people running the group. They will sort of introduce the group and tell people not to talk about things that are said outside (for confidentiality), then they either let people talk if they want to or go around the group one by one. 

I think if it's a social anxiety group then they wouldn't make anyone speak that didn't want to or feel comfortable doing it. People are usually a bit shy about speaking up in front of everyone else but try not to worry too much because you can always just sit and listen.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

don said:


> If it's anything like the one I used to go to everyone sits in a circle and they usually have one or two people running the group. They will sort of introduce the group and tell people not to talk about things that are said outside (for confidentiality), then they either let people talk if they want to or go around the group one by one.
> 
> I think if it's a social anxiety group then they wouldn't make anyone speak that didn't want to or feel comfortable doing it. People are usually a bit shy about speaking up in front of everyone else but try not to worry too much because you can always just sit and listen.


Nobody may be speaking, though :lol. It would just be the leaders only.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Nobody may be speaking, though :lol. It would just be the leaders only.


 Yeah, you've probably got a point there John.


----------

